# Any Stoneage, Petersen or Saxon cabs owner ?



## d2_racing (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, I would like to know if anyone here own that brand of cabs ?

Thanks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im using a saxon oversize 212, someone else owns it.

What would you like to know?


----------



## d2_racing (Feb 20, 2015)

Overall Build quality, I'm checking for a 1x12 cab oversize.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got a Saxon 2X 12 that's very well made, well loaded, takes a beating, sounds great. Zero issues.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a Saxon 2x12 that is very well built The tolex and grill cloth were flawless when I got it a few years back and it has been solid ever since. I think they are a pretty great deal for a solid cab.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

d2_racing said:


> Overall Build quality, I'm checking for a 1x12 cab oversize.


I would order without hesitation. The one i use is solid.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a Saxon oversized 2X12 that I really like. Hard to beat in the bang for buck department.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I was thinking of picking up a Saxon 2x12, but he seems to be temporarily not taking orders


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Scottone said:


> I was thinking of picking up a Saxon 2x12, but he seems to be temporarily not taking orders


See if anyone has an avatar 212?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have (had) both. I had over-sized StoneAge 1x12 with a Scumback M75 65w speaker that I bought from Faracaster several years ago. It was to die for. Build quality was magnificent. Killer. Moved from a house into an apt just over three years ago. It sadly had to go. 

I now have a Saxon closed back 1x10 with a Ragin Cajun. Great for home or a small gig. It could fall off a truck and you would barely notice any damage. Easiest system for changing speakers for sure. I use Fender Champ X2 Combo and a Vox Pathfinder 15r for noodling around. I run them both thru this cab. Makes me want to flip my X2 combo for the head version. Haven't used the X2 with it's own speaker in well over a year. The only time I use the Vox 15r thru it's own speaker is when I am after a Seasick Steve sort of vibe.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Had a saxon cab for several years. Very well mad and solid cabs


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Like the Peterson , the Logo is not too big
like on the Stone Age and has a more vintage look 
without the metal corners

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GgKsXQdLDv4


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Loving my Saxon convertible 1x15. Well built and a great guy to deal with.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a Saxon oversized 2x12 in pine, it's perfect.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

What I can't figure out is how Tim at Saxon can ship a 45 lb oversized 2X12 unloaded (same dimensions as his standard 4X10) from ON to SK for like $36 and have it well packed to boot. Besides his low purchase costs, his shipping fee is almost impossibly low. Gotta love that... :^)


----------



## d2_racing (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, after seeing the currency rate for the Canadian $ versus the US $, a Saxon 1x12 loaded with a Creamback or a G12M Heritage is around 510$.

And a Petersen or a Stonegage with the duty tax and the shipping loaded with the same speaker is around : 869$ and 983$

Only the shipping is around 125$ and a candian $ at 0.79$ is killing my wallet for sure.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So just order the saxon...?


----------



## d2_racing (Feb 20, 2015)

If I order my grill cloth and the Marshall handle that I want, I end up with only a difference of 60$ between saxon and petersen.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I paid like $236 + shipping which was around $36, as I mentioned. This for a Saxon oversized, unloaded slant 2X12 with convertible back, Marshall black tolex, white piping and cane grille-cloth. Loaded it with two 75H Creambacks I got used for $240 and a Marshall JMP-sized logo ($6) and voila - a nice Marshall-esque 4X10-sized vintage style cab for under six bills to go with my '70 Smallbox Lead head.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

gtone said:


> I paid like $236 + shipping which was around $36, as I mentioned. This for a Saxon oversized, unloaded slant 2X12 with convertible back, Marshall black tolex, white piping and cane grille-cloth. Loaded it with two 75H Creambacks I got used for $240 and a Marshall JMP-sized logo ($6) and voila - a nice Marshall-esque 4X10-sized vintage style cab for under six bills to go with my '70 Smallbox Lead head.


That seems more like it. I bought a 2x12 and a 1x12 (both oversized) and remember it being pretty damned cheap. Maybe Tim's raised his prices recently?


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

I just placed an order for a head cab with Tim at Saxon. Looking forward to receiving it but so far I'm happy with the process. Tim sounds like a great guy to deal with. Great pricing too. Will report once I got the thing.


----------

